# Mr. Show with Bob and David Complete Series dvd



## Shawn (Jan 15, 2008)

I just picked this up, this show has always been my favorite show. Sick, demented, twisted comedy and HIGHLY recommend this complete 4 seasons set of Mr Show with Bob and David. 







Volume 1, complete 1st and 2nd season~






Volume 2, complete 3rd season~






Volume 3, complete 4th season~






Jack Black stars in one of the episodes in season 1, all kinds of funny comedians. This show was on HBO from 1995 to 1998. Funny shit. 


Anybody like this show?


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 16, 2008)

My brother picked up these DVDs one at a time (unfortunately, before he realised he could buy them together at a cheaper price  ). It is certainly an overlooked show. I didn't get HBO at the time, so I had no idea this show existed.


----------



## giannifive (Jan 16, 2008)

This show was brilliant. I especially love the Dalai Lama sketch.


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2008)

"Hey, guys, I'm getting married!"


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got done watching "Show Me Your Weenis"...Wicked Sceptre! 

I've been a fan of this ever since the first season back in 1995.


----------

